# considering marriage counseling



## L%Madi

is not getting along with in laws and your husband not accepting your in laws dont like u and being in denial a good reason to go to marriage counseling is this a good way to open his eyes and make him realize your telling the truth..instead of him taking your in laws side when they deny it


----------



## Mr The Other

Going over minor problems makes more sense than going over irreconcilable problems. Having help talk about these issues gives you a better grounding for tackling bigger things in the future.


----------



## Keenwa

Yea I agree. I have been thinking of counselling for 10 years… but I waited until I broke to seek it. Now I think it might be too late. Counselling will always help you with communication and if you are having problems and not feeling heard now, imagine how it will compound over time. This is just one issue. Deal with it by seeking counselling. Counselling can never be a bad thing, unless you have a terrible counsellor!


----------



## James Horner

The couples experience a lot of contentions through the span of their marriage and even experience contradictions also in such case it is important to handle the issue with the consideration, regard and understandings and locate the positive approach to tackle the issue.


----------



## Ynot

Something I learned from my failed marriage is that it is never to early to learn to communicate. Each of us to a degree feel we can communicate effectively, but the reality is that often we don't. The skills needed to successfully negotiate a career path or sell a product may or may not translate into our relationships. But the problem is that most communication skills that we develop are geared towards non-emotional or at least lower leveled emotions and not towards love and intimacy. Look around here and read the many threads, one of the common elements is almost always lack of communication. You may think you are communication your message to your husband, but he may not hear you because he has filtered that thru his idea of the marriage. Your in laws may be trying to communicate love towards you but you may not be hearing them either. A disinterested, unbiased, third person should be able to view your situation from 50,000 feet and see some of the problems. So I would definitely recommend counseling. The only thing you have to lose is your marriage. If your husband refuses, I would still recommend it for yourself.


----------



## Mr The Other

Nothing.


----------

